# Motor con sensor de lluvia



## Javisco (Oct 15, 2007)

Hola que tal, ps aka molestando nuevamente.con una duda, bueno en realidad me gustaria hacer un sensor de lluvia con motor, para cuando detecte la lluvia, el sensor active el motor y pueda cerrar una ventana.el problema tambien seria cuando deje de llover la ventana se vuelva a abrir.les agradeceria mucho alguna idea o comentario que me ponga a pensar un poko más.de ante mano muchas gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 15, 2007)

venden unos interruptores para estos menesteres que al mojarse se expande una pieza que habre un interruptor.

Los encontraras en lugares que vendan material de jardineria o grandes almacenes de fontaneria.)mas barato)


----------



## Javisco (Oct 15, 2007)

thanks.lo checaré. grax por la opinion.
saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 16, 2007)

Pero si lo que quieres es hacerlo tu mismo en la parte de proyectos practicos podés encontrar uno. UTILIZA tu imaginacion. cuando no puedas acude al foro.


----------

